# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  "şehit oğlum tam 9 bin mermi sıktı"

## bozok

*"şehit oğlum tam 9 bin mermi sıktı"*

*Acılı baba konuştu: "Sağ omzu geri tepmeden mosmor olmuştu"*

26 Temmuz 2010 Pazartesi, 07:47:45 / *HaberTürk* 

 

Sultan UüAR/ AHT

üukurca’da şehit olan Uzman Ayhan Say’ın babası Hasan Say, “Teröristlere Bixi silahı ile 9 bin mermi sıkmış. Sağ omzu geri tepmeden mosmor olmuştu. Yaralarını sarıp çatışmışlar” dedi. 

*‘Oğlumun sağ omzu attığı 9 bin mermi nedeniyle çürümüştü’*

üukurca’da şehit düşen Uzman üavuş Ayhan Say’ın babası HABERTüRK’e konuştu: “Oğlum o gece teröristlere 9 bin mermi sıkmış. Sağ omzu mosmor olmuştu. Ama onun bu fedakarlığı sayesinde şehit sayısı artmamış” dedi

HAKKüRİ-üukurca’da 20 Temmuz 2010 gecesi teröristlerin baskını sonucu 5 arkadaşıyla birlikte şehit olan Uzman üavuş Ayhan Say’ın acılı babası Hasan Say, çatışma gecesiyle ilgili Habertürk’e çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu.

şehit babası Hasan Say; “Komutanları anlattı. Aydınlatma fişeklerini patlatamamışlar. O gece termal kameralı silah olan Bixi markalı silah bir tek Ayhan’da varmış. 9 bin mermi sıkmış oğlum. Cesedine baktım, sağ omzu mosmor olmuştu. Bir omuz, binlercemermi attıktan sonra ancak öyle morarabilirdi. Komutanları, ‘Birbirlerinin yaralarını sararak, çatışmaya devam etmişler. Onlar olmasa şehit sayısı artardı’ dediler” şeklinde konuştu. üatışma gecesinden yaralı kurtulup GATA’ya kaldırılan sıhhıyeci askerin kendisini aradığını kaydeden Say, “O gece oğlumun yanında olan sıhhıyeci, GATA’dan taburcu oldu. Bizi aradı. Yaralılardan epeyce şarapnel parçası toplamış. Ayhan’ın kalçasından da parçalar almış. şarapneller, Ayhan’ı etkisiz hale getirmemiş. Ayhan’ın roket basıncından akciğerleri patlamış, akciğer yetmezliğinden vefat etmiş. Onunla ve diğer şehitlerle gurur duyuyorum” diye konuştu.

*“AYHAN SAYESİNDE YAşIYORUZ”*
Oğlunun arkadaşlarının arayıp; ‘Biz yaşıyorsak Ayhan’ın sayesinde’ dediğini anlatan Say, şöyle konuşuyor: “Teröristleri hareket ettirmeyişi diğer askerlerimize zaman kazandırmış. Oğlum, mevzisine giren 2 kişiyi öldürmüş. Cenazeye katılan Yarbay, ‘kanını yerde koymamış, şerefiyle çatışmış. Belki şehit sayısı 60-70’in üzerinde olurdu. Teröristlere bu imkanı vermedi. Ayhan’ın direnciyle Allah’ın izniyle önlendi’ dedi. Herkes arayıp bizi tebrik ediyor.” 

şehit babası Hasan Say oğlunun askerliğinden bu yana onur belgesi almadığı tek bir ayı dahi olmadığının altını çizerek; “Vatanını,mesleğini, bayrağını severdi. Sevdikleri uğruna da, rabbimonu şehit etti inşallah. Kendini vatanı, bayrağı, arkadaşları uğruna feda etti. Beyhude ölmedi” diyor.

*BİXİ’NİN üZELLİKLERİ*
Namlu üapı: 7.62
Mermi Türü: 7.62x54 mm R
Merminin çıkış hızı: 825 m/san
Atış değeri: Dakikada 650 mermi, PKT serisinde dakikada 800 mermi
şarjör: 250 mermi
Ağırlığı: 8.99 kg
Etkili menzil: 1 km
üretildiği ülke: Rusya
Tasarımcı: Mikayil Kalaşnikov

...

----------

